# Lots of Questions



## Diablo (Apr 14, 2013)

Okay so I started to get supplies together and build my 7'x28"x3' cage for Yoshi. I looked up a lot of other threads before doing so but I still have a couple questions for anyone who has already done this.

-I am using drylok latex based, is this the right kind?

-What is best for the doors, glass, plexiglass?

-For the basking lights is it easier to use small spotlights or just a bulb fixture mounted to the top and a normal basking bulb?

-I am using 3/4" oak hardwood plywood (50$ a sheet so it better last me) and I was wondering if I should put in supports for the top so I can set stuff on it. Or would it be alright without any since it is pretty thick?

-When putting the cage together I plan on using screws and predrilling the holes. Has anyone tried using dowels and was successful? Would that be a good thing to do?


That's the majority of the questions I had while getting the wood together and cut properly. If anyone can answer these it would be much appreciated. Meanwhile I will continue to look up threads that might answer some of them already.


----------



## BatGirl1 (Apr 15, 2013)

I can't attest to what is 100% "best" but can tell you what I used. Acrylic sheeting for doors (thickest kind.unfortunately not cheap,like 50 per sheet.) I used minwax polycrylic to seal the wood (it is water based.) It has less fumes than oil based ones. I did use support beams for stability. And double socket flood lights mounted on the ceiling supports.


----------



## Dubya (Apr 15, 2013)

Chitodadon used windshield glass for his doors framed with plastic lattice fence cap material. The glass fits in the slot and the stuff is cheap. One support in the middle should be more than enough with 3/4 oak ply. If you use dowels, use Titebond III glue. It is waterproof and tough. Bowyers even use it on bow backings. Good stuff. Get it at any good hardware store.


----------



## Diablo (Apr 16, 2013)

Double socket flood lights, is there likens specific kind or is that just exactly what I should get? 

And dubya is the windshield idea cheaper than what batgirl used? 

Thanks again for the info guys. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## BatGirl1 (Apr 16, 2013)

There are single and multiple floodlight mounts.i just got double to make it so I could easily aim the floods where i want with only one mounting.


----------



## Diablo (Apr 16, 2013)

Okay I see now. Is there a specific wattage that works well or are they all the same wattage? And I see you're using one strip of uvb is it better to have two 18" or is that too much? 

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## BatGirl1 (Apr 16, 2013)

I believe my floods are like 150. And the uvb is whatever the highest was. Haha i forget. But I had to order online because pet stores only carry shorter tubes


----------



## Diablo (Apr 18, 2013)

One last question! Haha I'm painting the insides with dryloc now, is two coats rolled on good enough? I got two coats out of one can and I don't really want to go and get another unless I absolutely have too. I also don't really have the time. If not I guess I'll just suck it up and wait longer and have this wood in my house for another week when I have a day to paint again... 

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## BatGirl1 (Apr 18, 2013)

I only did two coats of the minwax poly ...it seems to be fine


----------



## Diablo (Apr 18, 2013)

Yeah I looked around at other topics and I saw someone say at least four coats of drylok and I kinda thought that was a bit overkill lol. So I'm sticking with two and staining the outside. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## BatGirl1 (Apr 18, 2013)

Just do the seams really good with something really waterproof and thick because when I wet the peat water dripped out the bottom of my cage!!! Caulking or whatever mustn't have dried thick enough to fill in all the gaps... :/


----------



## Diablo (Apr 18, 2013)

I've been thinking about that, when you built the cage did you use wood glue and screws or just screws? That might be why if you didn't. But yeah I'm gonna look into something to caulk with, I think I saw dubya post something about that in another thread. I just have to find it again lol

And I love the theme of your cage!


----------



## BatGirl1 (Apr 18, 2013)

Thank you!  um. Yeah i think because no wood glue and some uneven cuts of wood etc the seams were not tight enough and made gaps. Then we had to take apart and put back together too...so... and it was just screwed back together. Yes. Dubya has some really helpful ideas. He helped me too


----------

